# Ielts for teachers



## BSKHAN (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,
Can someone guide me which IELTS to do...academic or General to apply as a secondary school teacher....What is the band required overall and in components?...HIGHLY GRATEFUL..


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You can do either for Immigration purposes, to prove you meet the necessary minimum English language standard. If you wish to be a teacher then you'll need to look on the website that manages teacher professional registration - if that is required in NZ as you may have to take a specific IELTS for that registration.
Even though we didn't need IELTS for Immigration purposes, my wife had to do the IELTS Academic test for her NZ nursing registration - it was mandatory.

Probably have a look here ?

http://www.teacherscouncil.govt.nz/registering-as-a-teacher

Found the info here....

http://www.teacherscouncil.govt.nz/content/language-requirements-overseas-teachers


----------

